# Bucklings!



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

We went to check our goats this am and showed up Just in time to see these beautiful twin bucks born!!
FB boer..we couldn't be more excited! Feels like we've been waiting forever for these babies to finally meet the world! 

MJbrenner


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking boys. Congrats


----------



## nanajudy (Jan 14, 2014)

They are so cute. Congrats!



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow how they change in a few hour's! We thought They were black headed but no! 
Here they are 2 hours later.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Cool color! I hope that marbled red-brown stays he looks great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

I love the black/brown full head marking on them!


----------



## mbrenner (Mar 14, 2014)

I know I'm hoping the coloring stays as well. He is gorgeous!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats!! Love boer babies!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Aww sooo cute! Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! They are very handsome.


----------

